# Powerbook G3 wont startup



## bbalu (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi

I dropped my powerbook when it was off and it wont start up again. I opened the comp and tried to tighten all connections.. still no luck.. Any help!?

Tx


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Did the battery, inside on the motherboard, get jarred out of place?


----------



## bbalu (Feb 5, 2005)

I dont know where the battery is in the mother board..  is it easy to find.. thanks!!


----------



## bbalu (Feb 5, 2005)

I think I found the motherboard battery.. seems to be in place!

Tx


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry, don't know what else to tell you. With a drop like that, a circuit may have broke, from a small crack in motherboard. May have jarred a solder joint loose. You may have to take it to a shop for service.
When you zapped the pram, how many times did you let it chime? Should let it chime 4 or 5 times, before letting go of the keys. If it didn't chime that many times, try it. May not help, but won't hurt. If you do get it to boot somehow, you should immediately run Disc First Aid, and tell it to fix any problems it finds. Even better........... if you have Norton Disk Doctor on it, run that ALSO.
Good luck!


----------



## bbalu (Feb 5, 2005)

I tried zapping the PRAM but there is no startup sound. The only way I can tell there is power is by checking the caps lock and num lock light. There is no sound when I press the power button.

Tx for you help. I appreciate it.


----------

